# Air compressor recommendations



## gt40 (Jul 6, 2015)

I just moved up to Washington state and am looking for a compressor for the new shop. I had an Ingersol Rand SS-5 which had good output([email protected]) but quite loud and only 1 stage. I would like something similar output but 2 stage and much quieter with 175 psi with 80 gallon tank. Any suggestions would be appreciated. I haven't looked at compressors since I bought the Ingersol Rand 12 years ago...

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## NoNotAgain (Jul 6, 2015)

I've used IR compressors for years. I have a two stage 120 gallon tank in the shop. Having said that, the next compressor will probably be a Quincy. Some of the IR parts are being sourced from China.

I have a blast cabinet and can go thru 25-30 cfm or air during normal blasting. I use a second 80 gallon tank for additional capacity and will use the Quincy the same way.

The IR stuff is nice and if you purchase the start up kit, they extend the warranty an additional two years. I've never heard a bad word about Quincy.

I keep a small Makita Big Bore compressor in the garage for quick tire fill ups and it's the quietest and coolest running compressor I've ever owned. Hand portable and recovers fast. I wish Makita made large compressors.


----------



## smokinbasser (Jul 6, 2015)

I am partial to Campbell Hausfield air compressors since they were a customer of mine many moons ago, but so was IR. A friend had a Makita compressor that did a good job also! Just about any comp will serve you if you keep it maintained and serviced with good oil. Acquire the biggest freakin air tank you can find, you will never regret that choice! The larger the surge tank the less you will have to wait for it to recover from using a pneumatic tool.


----------



## gadget_lover (Jul 6, 2015)

I can't recommend a model. I have just a cheap CH model. 

The big tank is nice, but large pump (more CFM) with a big tank is much, much better. If the pump's CFM is bigger than the tools appetite, it will keep up with the tool's demand regardless of tank size. With a small compressor + big tank, you can only go until the tank falls below the tool's rated pressure, then you have to wait for the large volume to fill back up again.


Dan


----------



## StrikerDown (Jul 7, 2015)

http://www.aircompressorsdirect.com/tools/quincy-two-stage-air-compressors.html
I have the Quincy 2 stage 5 hp single phase running at 3,450 rpm. I love it! It is quieter than my little old 2 hp portable 120V compressor, but the motor does run real fast!
The 5 hp 80 gallon 2 stage runs at 1725 rpm and I will bet it is even more quiet than mine!


----------



## gt40 (Jul 7, 2015)

Is there a point to get one with a 3 phase and add a vfd? I was thinking I could lower the rpm that way...


----------



## NoNotAgain (Jul 7, 2015)

Unless you all ready have a VFD or rotatory phase converter, no point in purchasing a three phase compressor. A VFD allows you to regulate the speed but does nothing for giving you the 120 degree phase bumps of 3 phase power.

I've got a 10 hp phase rotary converter to run my milling machine and lathe. My power company didn't want to run the two additional transformers for just me, even though I was going to be charged for the work. I lived a block from where three phase power was available.

My rules for a air compressor. Oiled compressors only. Oil-less compressors throw pistons thru the block due to a lack of lubrication. Due to space limitations, vertical tank, 80 gallon minimum size, cast iron compressor with built in finned cooler tubes, not just a cast iron sleeve. Electric motors that run at 1500-1800 rpm. The faster the motor turns, the more noise. Automatic blow down for condensation relief. If you are using the compressor for a blast cabinet, the inclusion of a dryer, otherwise the blasting media gets clogged up in cold or humid weather.

Plumb your shop using 1" diameter black pipe and only use quality 3/8" diameter or larger airlines and fittings. Milton or Tru-Flate fittings. As for airlines, 250 psi rated at temperature. One 50 foot line is more efficient than two 25 footers connected. 

I'd love to get a scroll compressor, but can't justify the cost at this time.


----------



## precisionworks (Jul 7, 2015)

Lots of good suggestions. Here's an easy way to sort out compressors ...


Budget. More is better
CFM. More is better
Space requirement - less is better (i.e. vertical tank or rotary screw pump)
Motor rpm. Less is better

A small screw is a superb way to provide air for a small to medium sized shop. Figure a 5hp single phase unit will make 21 scfm @ 100psi & a 10hp single phase unit will double that. Eaton Compressor has both (and many more) in the $3600-$4500 range. I've spent many hours on the phone with Eaton's tech support & they are excellent.

A low rpm recip with pressure lubrication is another good option. The Quincy 351CS80VCB is a 5hp single phase unit, 80 gallons, that makes 18scfm @ 100psi. Pressure lubed units use an automotive style spin on filter so the pump always gets clean oil. $2700 at a number of online sellers.

A low rpm recip with splash lube is next. Splash lubed units use dippers or slingers on the bottom of the connecting rods to splash oil up on the cylinder walls. The oil gets filled with small metal particles so plan on frequent oil changes for maximum pump life. Quincy, IR, BelAire, etc. all make 80 gallon units for $1500-$2000.

$1400 buys a 5hp high rpm recip with splash lube & 60 gallon tank like the Quincy 2V41C60VC. $1300 buys the similar spec IR 2340L5-V

$1000 buys a 3hp high rpm recip, 60 gallon tank, like the BelAire 216V. NOTE --- Many manufacturers call this motor a 5hp but it's 5hp only if you still believe in Santa Claus. It's 3hp all day long & makes 15scfm @ 100psi.

Less than $1000 & you may want to shop Craigslist for a "gently used" :devil: machine that saw only home shop use.


----------



## brickbat (Jul 8, 2015)

precisionworks said:


> ...The Quincy 351CS80VCB is a 5hp single phase unit, 80 gallons, that makes 18scfm @ 100psi. Pressure lubed units use an automotive style spin on filter so the pump always gets clean oil. $2700 at a number of online sellers....



And that's the cheap, value-engineered Quincy 5HP. Their QR25 is the classic pump on which they built their reputation...

http://www.quincycompressor.com/products/reciprocating-piston/qr-25/

If you want 'quiet' pick the one with the most cast iron in the pump, and the lowest pump rpm. Chances are it'll have a 4-pole motor (1750 rpm) too - if it is 3500 rpm, it's almost certainly consumer grade as opposed to industrial. 2-stage probably doesn't get you much except more effective storage capacity in the tank. They're marginally more efficient, but in a home shop, that's usually not of much concern. Even though I have a 2-stage pump, I run it at 145 psi max - a little less stress and heat that way.


----------



## gt40 (Jul 9, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the info. After looking at my electrical planning for the shop, I am going to have to run a 200 amp panel with a rotary converter in the 30 or 40 hp range depending on whether the compressor is 3 phase. 
Any thoughts on this compressor from champion: 

http://www.mile-x.com/champion-hrv7-8-7-5-hp-3-ph-horz-80-gal-tank-air-compressor/

On a final note, I am thinking about phoenix phase converter. Any thoughts or alternatives would be appreciated.


----------



## brickbat (Jul 9, 2015)

Cast aluminum pump (I had one, the cylinders had cast iron liners, crankcase is aluminum) - OK, buy not as quiet as a Quincy cast iron. Air compressor on a phase converter? Not for me - you'd be running the PC all the time, unless you rig a way to start it along with the compressor whenever the compressor kicks on. Don't know anything about the phoenix (or your budget and skills) but a run-of-the-mill rotary PC isn't hard to build...


----------



## gt40 (Jul 9, 2015)

Thanks for the clarification on the rotary converter. I am going to stick with 1 phase on the compressor after thinking about the phase converter needing to run or making a auto start.


----------



## precisionworks (Jul 9, 2015)

IMO The most effective way to run a three phase compressor is with a VFD. The VFD runs all the time so it supplies power to the compressor motor as needed. The only drawback is you will need a 15 hp VFD to run a 7.5 hp motor ... And finding that size VFD at a good price will be a challenge.


----------



## yaricket (Jul 16, 2015)

*Air compressor recommenda*

Has anyone ever thought about going intoindustrial air compressor service?


----------



## gt40 (Jul 20, 2015)

*Re: Air compressor recommenda*

Thanks for all the info. I have been talking to an electrician to take care of power needs. Digging a trench thurs for running new service from the transformer to a 200 amp panel for the shop. Final bill on that will determine whether I spring for a rotary vane option now.Another choice would be to build an enclosure and mount it in there outside of the garage.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Jul 21, 2015)

*Re: Air compressor recommenda*

Rotary vane?

By chance do you mean rotary phase converter? The best reason for the rotary phase converter is that you can run a lot of different pieces of equipment at the same time on a smaller converter than a static phase converter or a VFD.


----------



## FRITZHID (Jul 21, 2015)

*Re: Air compressor recommenda*



NoNotAgain said:


> Rotary vane?
> 
> By chance do you mean rotary phase converter? The best reason for the rotary phase converter is that you can run a lot of different pieces of equipment at the same time on a smaller converter than a static phase converter or a VFD.



Rotary vane compressor, it's similar to the type of pump in a hydraulic system. Instead of one or 2 large pistons on a crank, they use a multi stage "vane" style unit similar to a jet engine. There are also multi piston types much like a hydraulic pump. Very quiet. Low vibration. Efficient. Low maintenance.
These are the type that most large industrial air systems use. They can be so powerful that they don't need tanks. Many portable diesel units (for jackhammers, etc) use these.


----------



## BVH (Jul 21, 2015)

*Re: Air compressor recommenda*

Yeah, we had a few full-size trailer compressors of this type for street maintenance. Very tiny storage tank and would support two full-size jackhammers all day long and relatively quiet.


----------



## FRITZHID (Jul 21, 2015)

*Re: Air compressor recommenda*



BVH said:


> Yeah, we had a few full-size trailer compressors of this type for street maintenance. Very tiny storage tank and would support two full-size jackhammers all day long and relatively quiet.



Almost like I know what I'm talking about. Lol
Love my Bob! Hope you're well my friend. Good to see you posting!


----------

